# howto set umask to sftp users only

## DeIM

Hi,

I setup SSH sftp chroot environment, but I'm unable to set the users umask   :Confused: 

neither:

```
Subsystem       sftp    internal-sftp -u 23
```

nor:

```
Subsystem       sftp    internal-sftp -u 0027
```

Since I'm using secret keys I'm not using PAM (don't know correct settings yet).

I know about this in /etc/pam.d/sshd :

```
session    optional     pam_umask.so umask=0027
```

But is there some other way?

Users have shell: /sbin/nologin

TIA  :Wink: 

----------

